# 1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor



## nostradamus (13. Februar 2018)

Hi,
bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine *1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor kaufen soll. Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Rute? 
Wie würdet ihr sie einsetzen?

danke
mario
*


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor*

Hallo Mario
Wie +was willste denn damit fischen?
So wie ich das seh ists ne Rute für fette Multis zum chumming auf tuna+co..
beste Grüße
Dieter


----------



## nostradamus (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor*

Hi Dieter,
mir wurde die Rute sehr günstig angeboten, aber ich denke auch, dass sie etwas zu schwer ist.... .

Gruß
mario


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor*

Hi mario
Ich kenn die Rute zwar nicht persönlich, aber lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch und überlegs dir dann noch mal
http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/17068-Fin-Nor-1-65m-Blue-Fin-30lbs/
Ev. doch besser eine Jahrzehnte lang bewährte Shimano?
TL
johannes


----------



## nostradamus (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 1,65m Bluefin Fin Nor*

Danke Johannes, 
ich habe mir das mal angesehen und das Thema ist durch! 
Man liest von Fin nor ruten entweder, dass die nutzer mega zufrieden sind, oder das die ruten schro... sind und leicht brechen.... Ich selber fische viele Fin nor ruten und mir ist auch mal eine 500g gebrochen ohne große belastung! 

Danke
mario


----------

